
Signing Bonuses: Indentured Servitude of the Engineering World - carrja99
http://blog.james-carr.org/2016/06/16/signing-bonuses-indentured-servitude-of-the-engineering-world/
======
notlisted
Is this common? I would never accept this. The 10k shackles guy could still
pursue new employment with a 10k+ signing bonus (without strings this time) to
pay off the first, or take his chances and leave to see what a judge will say.

Edit: relevant article with some good advice (pro-rated, pay off over time,
negotiate) so I guess it's not uncommon, just a bad deal.
[http://www.bryankuhnlaw.com/blog/2014/04/signing-
bonuses.sht...](http://www.bryankuhnlaw.com/blog/2014/04/signing-
bonuses.shtml)

